# Neue Forensoftware



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2001)

Nachdem ich heute die Datenbank komplett ruiniert hatte, habe ich gleich aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht und auf eine neue Version umgestellt.

Die User habe ich manuell alle auf deutsch gesetzt, da mit englisch als nicht unbedingt sinnvoll erschien.

*Kleiner Nachteil:*
Ihr müßt manche Einstellungen neu vornehmen. Es sind jetzt auch weitergehende Einstellungen möglich. *Bitte prüft unter "Benutzerprofil" Eure personlichen Einstellungen!*

Die Zugangsdaten sollten alle erhalten geblieben sein.

Bei Problemen meldet Euch bitte bei mir per Mail


----------

